

Android's Expansion into China - flashgordon
http://venturebeat.com/2008/12/05/androids-expansion-into-china-a-big-deal/

======
mark_h
What's most intriguing about this to me is the pics of the device
(<http://www.eprice.com.hk/mobile/news/?news_id=6051>) don't seem to show a
hardware keyboard.

Has android picked up a touch-screen keyboard already, or are they maybe just
assuming that it will be available by the release date? (or do phones for the
Chinese market use a different input mechanism anyway, perhaps).

~~~
btw0
No, we don't use alien mechanism, just plain keyboard.

~~~
mark_h
I thought as much, thanks. I wonder what they have planned then..

